# At 11.6% body fat now. How much more weight to lose for 6 pack?



## JRB7793 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hey guys. At school I was tested for my percent body fat and now I'm at 11.6%. For 2 months I have been working out my abs and losing fat. I am now starting to see results. My 6 pack is developing and when I flex you can see it. But it is not visible all the time. There is still a layer of skin or fat over the 6 pack. So how much percent body fat do I have to be at in order for my 6 pack to always be visible even without flexing? Thanks guys.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I have the same problem. Cut out as much carbs as possible and go for a very lean high protein diet. Also, eat about 5 or 6 small meals a day instead of 3 big ones. This will keep your metabolism running faster and help you lose fat.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

They should be visible around 6 - 9% without tensing. Some people don't have a visible 6 pack no matter how shredded they get, or you can just see the top 2 or 4. Train heavy and intense and easy on the carbs, you should get there! [LoL @ me giving advice on this topic]


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

JRB7793 said:


> Hey guys. At school I was tested for my percent body fat and now I'm at 11.6%. For 2 months I have been working out my abs and losing fat. I am now starting to see results. My 6 pack is developing and when I flex you can see it. But it is not visible all the time. There is still a layer of skin or fat over the 6 pack. So how much percent body fat do I have to be at in order for my 6 pack to always be visible even without flexing? Thanks guys.


congatulations. keep up the good work

usually you have to get below 10% for the results you are after. to get there it's usually better to focus your diet on protein, healthy fats, fruits and vegtables. and then use carbs only sparingly. for example on rest days only have carbs once per day - usually for breakfast. on workout days have carbs twice per day - for breakfast and also post workout. here is the diet i'm currently using:

*breakfast *
oatmeal (carbs)
eggs (protein)
udo's oil and peanut butter (fats)
bluberries

*snack *
whey (protein)
fruit

*lunch *
chicken (protein)
avacado & 50g almonds (fats)
tomato salad

*snack *
whey (protein)
fruit

*dinner *
fish (protien)
avacado & 50g almonds (fats)
brocoli/salad

*snack *
whey (protein)

*on workout days you could simply add some brown rice to your dinner and use that as your post workout meal


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

How did they test? caliper or that machine you hold onto?


----------



## JRB7793 (Dec 2, 2012)

rdrr said:


> How did they test? caliper or that machine you hold onto?


They did caliper.


----------



## JRB7793 (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks guys. I'm 6 feet tall and weigh 202 pounds. I guess I need to at least get to 195 or 190 for my abs to show. I guess that would be under 10% body fat.


----------



## JRB7793 (Dec 2, 2012)

Oh yeah and don't forget your obliques!


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

JRB7793 said:


> Thanks guys. I'm 6 feet tall and weigh 202 pounds. I guess I need to at least get to 195 or 190 for my abs to show. I guess that would be under 10% body fat.


Maybe you lose 10 lbs and your abs still don't show. Genetics and body type plays a part. Hopefully you can achieve your goal.


----------



## JRB7793 (Dec 2, 2012)

rdrr said:


> Maybe you lose 10 lbs and your abs still don't show. Genetics and body type plays a part. Hopefully you can achieve your goal.


Yeah hopefully. They should though. Because they show now sometimes and I'm still not done getting them bigger and stronger yet. Hopefully 3 more months of abdominal work outs and losing 10 more pounds will do it.


----------



## adamoman (Feb 23, 2013)

Sounds like your doing everything right, how many cals are you consuming per day and are you also weight training since abs are muscle like any they need to be developed.


----------



## AvBaSoT (Feb 10, 2013)

JRB7793 said:


> Hey guys. At school I was tested for my percent body fat and now I'm at 11.6%. For 2 months I have been working out my abs and losing fat. I am now starting to see results. My 6 pack is developing and when I flex you can see it. But it is not visible all the time. There is still a layer of skin or fat over the 6 pack. So how much percent body fat do I have to be at in order for my 6 pack to always be visible even without flexing? Thanks guys.


Yeah, from what I've read you need sub 10% body fat for visible 6 pack abs.

BTW, if you don't mind me asking, how did you get down to 11.6% body fat.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Chances are you are not actually 11.6% probably a fair bit higher. Calipers and school testing are always off unless its underwater (hydrostatic). at 11 - 12% you would be seeing something. 

The best way is to take a picture of yourself and post here or on a bodybuilding site, asking for estimates. (usually pretty spot on, well.. not so much here)


----------



## JRB7793 (Dec 2, 2012)

adamoman said:


> Sounds like your doing everything right, how many cals are you consuming per day and are you also weight training since abs are muscle like any they need to be developed.


Yes I work out everything and have for a long time. I just never have concentrated on my abs that much or getting a 6 pack. I work out lower body twice a week and upper body twice a week. I also like running, swimming, and playing basketball for cardio at the gym. I will have to look up the calories not sure yet.


----------



## JRB7793 (Dec 2, 2012)

AvBaSoT said:


> Yeah, from what I've read you need sub 10% body fat for visible 6 pack abs.
> 
> BTW, if you don't mind me asking, how did you get down to 11.6% body fat.


When i was losing weight i would run on the elliptical or go swimming at the gym. On the elliptical I would run 30-50 minutes and would burn 500-900 calories each time. I would do that 3 or 4 times a week. Sometimes I would swim for a half hour. In my opinion the elliptical is best for losing fat. Because you are thrusting the arms around and moving the whole body rapidly. And it is easier to go faster than on a treadmill.


----------



## JRB7793 (Dec 2, 2012)

Elad said:


> Chances are you are not actually 11.6% probably a fair bit higher. Calipers and school testing are always off unless its underwater (hydrostatic). at 11 - 12% you would be seeing something.
> 
> The best way is to take a picture of yourself and post here or on a bodybuilding site, asking for estimates. (usually pretty spot on, well.. not so much here)


Yeah I can see them when I flex or if my stomach tightens. I just can't clearly see them.


----------

